# Repeat Pap by Other Physician



## bmcduo2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can someone help with this? We have a Medicare patient who is having a repeat pap done within 6 months of previous pap that was done by other physician not affiliated with our practice. Reason for repeat was due to problem diagnosis by other physician.

The Q0091 would not be appropriate w/76 modifier in this case. However, physician wants to charge for 214 level office visit and collection even if collection is not paid. Would the 88174 CPT be the correct code to use for collection?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't believe your doctor can code anything other than the E/M.  88174 is the pathology code, not to be reported by the provider obtaining the smear.  The only time Q0091 would be reported is for a "screening" Medicare exam.  I would advise your doctor to report the appropriate level E/M only.
Lisa


----------



## bmcduo2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> I don't believe your doctor can code anything other than the E/M.  88174 is the pathology code, not to be reported by the provider obtaining the smear.  The only time Q0091 would be reported is for a "screening" Medicare exam.  I would advise your doctor to report the appropriate level E/M only.
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa --
This is what I thought, but wanted another professional coder's viewpoint.


----------

